# Winter Redfish Fly Line for 6 wt.



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello Everybody! I just started fishing a 6 wt for redfish, which I use a Scientific Angler's Grand Slam Line. With winter approaching, I have tried to find a cold water redfish line for my 6 wt Sage Method. It appears that Rio and SA do not produce their winter redfish lines in 6 wt. But, one of them produces a 7. I am thinking I can get away with the 7, which over-lines it, but it might be okay since the Method has such a fast tip. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good 6 wt winter redfish line or any comments about up-lining to a 7 wt line? Thanks!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I actually prefer a bonefish line for winter reds...mainly because I'm throwing smaller flies to spookier fish on skinnier tides. It requires more finesse. The SA Mastery Bonefish matches great with my Sage ONE 6wt.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I use the SA mastery MPX for my 6wt Hardy Zephrus SWS and like it a lot. It's a fast action so the heavier line helps load the rod for me. I would imagine the method would be about the same.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

crboggs said:


> I actually prefer a bonefish line for winter reds...mainly because I'm throwing smaller flies to spookier fish on skinnier tides. It requires more finesse. The SA Mastery Bonefish matches great with my Sage ONE 6wt.


You don't have issues with coiling/memory using their bonefish line in the winter? I had some problems but maybe its just colder where I fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think you'll find a coil free, memory free winter red fish line. Just gotta stretch it and remember the water is generally warmer than the air is. So throw a few casts out and let it soak and water haul a few times to get the kinks out...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2019)

crboggs said:


> I don't think you'll find a coil free, memory free winter red fish line. Just gotta stretch it and remember the water is generally warmer than the air is. So throw a few casts out and let it soak and water haul a few times to get the kinks out...


100% for our area (you are in TB like me, I believe)

“coldwater” lines are designed for throwing large flies, in murky water at short distances in actual cold weather. They are really made for Louisiana, Carolina etc.

In Florida, in the “winter” we are throwing small flies in crystal clear water. 

also, we usually aren’t on the water first thing when it’s really cold. Sometimes I am not on the water until 11ish on cold days and by then it’s warmed up. 

No idea what the cut off for “coldwater” lines are, but when the water is in the 50s (which is what I consider cold) it’s too cold for me around here usually


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I am in Texas. We have some chilly days here. I should have been clear about that.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I believe Cortand has some in 6wt


----------



## Palmetto3584 (Jun 21, 2012)

I went through the same search a year or two ago. I’m in Charleston, SC so it definitely gets to cold for the bonefish lines. I’ve used that Orvis Hydros Saltwater All Rounder and have had good results. It doesn’t coil to much in cold weather.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

SA Frequency Boost 6wt. It is a "trout" line but half weight heavy with a short front taper for turning over big streamers. Will be just fine for winter reds on your 6wt. Bonus is that it is only $50 per spool. Honestly, I don't switch to winter or cold water lines for fishing coastal Texas waters. Hot or cold outside, I spend a few moments stretching the line before I start casting. Once I find a line that I like and works well with my rod, I fish it.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

+1 on the Orvis Salt Water All-Rounder—non-tropical version—which I used on my #6 Method last winter. It worked great here in Homosassa (central Florida, Gulf Coast). Orvis Bank Shot also works here in the winter but it’s more suited for slinging larger flies than laying down smaller flies around spooky fish.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> SA Frequency Boost 6wt. It is a "trout" line but half weight heavy with a short front taper for turning over big streamers. Will be just fine for winter reds on your 6wt. Bonus is that it is only $50 per spool. Honestly, I don't switch to winter or cold water lines for fishing coastal Texas waters. Hot or cold outside, I spend a few moments stretching the line before I start casting. Once I find a line that I like and works well with my rod, I fish it.


I better never let you talk to my wife...its a must that I have 12+ different rods/reels/line set ups to fish the same water, because you know....fishing!


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm in Texas and have never felt the need to switch during winter. Just stretch your line.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here in Tampa Bay our reds are so spooky that I plan on sticking with the Monic Henley clear through the winter on my 6 wt....and scaling down to 8# tippets.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> ....and scaling down to 8# tippets.


I was throwing 10# tippet this past Sunday...felt like a gambler with all the snook that are still around...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

crboggs said:


> I was throwing 10# tippet this past Sunday...felt like a gambler with all the snook that are still around...


LOL....makes ya feel alive doesn't it?!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> SA Frequency Boost 6wt. It is a "trout" line but half weight heavy with a short front taper for turning over big streamers. Will be just fine for winter reds on your 6wt. Bonus is that it is only $50 per spool. Honestly, I don't switch to winter or cold water lines for fishing coastal Texas waters. Hot or cold outside, I spend a few moments stretching the line before I start casting. Once I find a line that I like and works well with my rod, I fish it.


No challenges with saltwater?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Last year I bought a bunch of Wulff Lines. Have them on my #6 rods which I fish Reds all winter in Tampa Bay. I like them a lot. They cast nice and don't come down like a hammer in most of my clients hands. The two tone line in light blue and tan make it very easy to keep track of the lines head which leads to proper loading with anglers new to saltwater fly fishing.

I also like that they are 105 ft. This year they also started making this line down to #5. Which works great for me since I regularly use 5 weights for Trout on calmer days.

Ken


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I have Wulff on my 6 wt. I used it in CO this summer and had zero issues with performance that I could tell. If it can work in cold mountain streams winter time coastal fishing shouldn’t be any issue.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Cortland has a new Cold water redfish line out, not sure if it is available yet


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> No challenges with saltwater?


I don't know this for certain but I don't think there is any real difference between a saltwater line and a freshwater line except marketing. In the heavier weight lines there might be a stronger core, but in 6wt? Nah. It's not like a freshwater fly line is going to rust when thrown in salt. Find a line that works well for your rod action and your casting stroke or your budget and go for it.


----------



## Stownsend (Feb 14, 2019)

This time of year in Charleston SC, I switch from Wulff BTT to Rio Outbound short in 6wt-8wt


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I don't know this for certain but I don't think there is any real difference between a saltwater line and a freshwater line except marketing. In the heavier weight lines there might be a stronger core, but in 6wt? Nah. It's not like a freshwater fly line is going to rust when thrown in salt. Find a line that works well for your rod action and your casting stroke or your budget and go for it.


I use cheap Aircell freshwater line in the salt on my 5 weight. Works great and it's nice to have one or two fly rods that can cover all my bases whether in fresh or salt.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Here in Tampa Bay our reds are so spooky that I plan on sticking with the Monic Henley clear through the winter on my 6 wt....and scaling down to 8# tippets.


@Shadowcast here is a pic of a red that I caught on my 5wt with the Monic clear line I bought from you. Everyone I have fished with did not know that Monic made a clear floating line. They are all frothing to get some now. I am a believer now.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

airflo bonefish


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Padre said:


> @Shadowcast here is a pic of a red that I caught on my 5wt with the Monic clear line I bought from you. Everyone I have fished with did not know that Monic made a clear floating line. They are all frothing to get some now. I am a believer now.
> View attachment 101730


It's good stuff. I have it on my 6, 8, and 10 wt.


----------

